# Help id this old track bike



## Fixedwheel (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm trying to help an organization here in town id this track bike. Not much to add to the pictures, other than the stem is a Schwinn.

Thanks!


----------



## Fixedwheel (Oct 27, 2010)

More pics:


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 29, 2010)

Try posting it on the Classic Rendezvous email list
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/
chris ioakimedes
Fairfax, California
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2010)

26 or 28 rims?   looks like it had a front caliper brake or wrong fork


----------



## Fixedwheel (Oct 30, 2010)

700c on the wheels....

The fork seems original, based on not much other than similar castings, construction, etc. To my eye, it's a track fork..flat, very little clearance, etc.

Thanks,

Fixedwheel


----------



## jmagruder10 (Nov 26, 2010)

If intrested in selling the bike contact me at jmagruder10@comcast.net

Also what is the bolt in the top of the seat tube, did someone drill a hole in the frame to hold the seat post in place?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 26, 2010)

The rear fork ends and the seat stay caps look British, maybe Armstrong ?

Jim


----------



## sam (Nov 26, 2010)

The williams chain ring will have a date code stamped on the back side


----------



## ftwelder (Nov 27, 2010)

I guess is it's a 1930's Schwinn. The seat binder is Schwinn and I am sure I have seen that seat stay eye work on a Schwinn before. The lug cut would be a good clue to someone in the know.


----------



## Fixedwheel (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replys.

FTWelder.. Frank The Welder? Yeah the nut is Schwinn, not sure the bolt is. Will have to go back and look.. fairly sure it isn't.

Sam, can you educate me this company Williams? British? Will look for a date code, but didn't see one off hand.

The bike is not mine, and not for sale.

My thoughts were that it is a British machine, but my second guess was Schwinn... so back to square one! I'm about to post to the CR site. It came from Montana, so that's a slight nod to it being a Schwinn. But a British bike living in MT could easily have Schwinn bits added to it over time.

The most interesting bits to me where the lower lug/ht/headset area and fork crown... everything else seemed pretty mundane. The fork tips are vaguley interesting.. slotted inboard as opposed to on center.

Fixedwheel


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 12, 2010)

Williams date codes. It will be on the back of the chainring and the crank arms. 
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Williams/Williams_nmbrs.htm


----------

